# SD cards under Linux



## Lectraplayer (Aug 24, 2002)

What is the device for a USB Multi-Media Card/Secure Digital reader under Linux? I'm trying to figure out how to mount a SD card to move Ogg Vorbis audio on and off of it (I use a PalmPilot as a MP3 player often, and it _does_ read Ogg Vorbis files, TAKE THAT APPLE iPOD! :tongue: ), and just need to figure out what the device file is. I know the device file for, say, my hard disk would be something like /dev/hda*, with the * being whatever number partition I'm after, or my CD-RW would be /dev/hdb. With that, I can do whatever I want, but I just need to know *what* to mount. :grin:


----------



## Lectraplayer (Aug 24, 2002)

Nobody has an idea? I would figure it to be like mounting a JumpDrive or something.


----------



## Lectraplayer (Aug 24, 2002)

Nobody has a clue? I know how to get it mounted, but I must know what device file I need to mess with to get it mounted. I can't mount air! :4-dontkno


----------



## batty_professor (Jul 29, 2004)

Does the device have a mfg. name, model, type, something for me to hunt for? Can't guarantee results, and I myself don't have one of these, but I will at least look to see what I can find. Is the same device used for camera storage?


----------



## Skie (Mar 15, 2003)

Try this. Boot the computer into Linux. Don't plug in your card reader just yet. Open a command line window and su as root. Type "dmesg" and note what the last few lines are. Plug in the reader and then type dmesg again after several seconds. There should see a set of lines that show the USB device as being recognized by the kernel. You _should_ see something about what device path this device will have (/dev/blahblah). You can use that to mount it as normal.


----------



## Lectraplayer (Aug 24, 2002)

Thanks, I'll have to remember the dmesg. I have a hard time doing so.

Anyway, it's already taken care of, found it at /dev/sda1. I plugged it in after boot, a new icon appeared on my desktop. I double clicked it to see is it my SD Reader, and sure enough it was. I then followed it by a mount command and found that what was mounted on the folder shown by my Konqueror was, indeed, /dev/sda1.

Mission complete! :sayyes:


----------

